# 2018 Hoyt Nitrux



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Why do you call it a "flagship"?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Interesting. Nothing on the website. Launching a mid-year bow- new twist for Hoyt......

Anyone have the specs on this mystery rig?


----------



## GeorgiaCowboy (Nov 26, 2017)

Is this real? I feel like with October being so close they would just make this a 2019 bow

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Desertcj (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, I'd love to see more? I shoot a Hoyt Spyder Turbo and like it but I think they pretty much peaked with the Nitrum personally. Defiant is OK, but the past parallel limbs..blah, blah, blah....oh. Not into carbon bows either...


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

This might be a powermax, sub 30in ATA offering. If it is.....Awesome!


----------



## GeorgiaCowboy (Nov 26, 2017)

I've got a carbon defiant turbo. Honestly I like the pro defiant better but didn't realize it until after I bought mine. This should be a pretty interesting bow. Wonder the axel to axel length... Hope it comes in ridge reaper!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgiaCowboy (Nov 26, 2017)

4IDARCHER said:


> This might be a powermax, sub 30in ATA offering. If it is.....Awesome!


Looks like a powermax riser for sure!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TVK10 (Sep 22, 2013)

31.5 ATA, 6.5 Brace, 333FPS.... $849.. mid July Launch


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Now that would muddy the waters a bit!
A $849 “economy line bow”, a $999 mid-line bow and a $1499 high end bow....
Specs don’t sound too crazy, but there is always more to the bow then specs alone, especially if this bow is quieter and has less vibration and is in the same weight catagory as their carbon line.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Unusual release date for Hoyt.....


----------



## Cautncady (Jun 17, 2018)

333 IBO from a non Turbo model. Yeah I guess Hoyt would consider that high performance. Lol


----------



## Cautncady (Jun 17, 2018)

The Triax forced the release of the Evolve 28 and now this.... lol they just can’t keep up with Mathews.


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

Cautncady said:


> The Triax forced the release of the Evolve 28 and now this.... lol they just can’t keep up with Mathews.


There might be some truth to this, most the Mathews dealers around here sale hoyt and bowtech and I’ve talked to 3 and they said since January they have sold more Mathews triax then anything. I know one shop said they have sold allot realms and realm xs but nothing like the triax. Around here in Nc, and Sc, Bow brand are kinds territorial. However the shops that didn’t sale many Mathews say the triax is to this date the hottest selling Bow they have sold.

Allot the shops around don’t even have that hoyt carbon Bow the red works Bow or whatever they say it’s just to expensive to stock. It’s sad that we have had allot great shops close up because prices have gone up and folks are not buying new bows every year, when they legalized cross bows here it really hurt the archery shops in the long run.


----------



## Cautncady (Jun 17, 2018)

BottomLand54 said:


> There might be some truth to this, most the Mathews dealers around here sale hoyt and bowtech and I’ve talked to 3 and they said since January they have sold more Mathews triax then anything. I know one shop said they have sold allot realms and realm xs but nothing like the triax. Around here in Nc, and Sc, Bow brand are kinds territorial. However the shops that didn’t sale many Mathews say the triax is to this date the hottest selling Bow they have sold.
> 
> Allot the shops around don’t even have that hoyt carbon Bow the red works Bow or whatever they say it’s just to expensive to stock. It’s sad that we have had allot great shops close up because prices have gone up and folks are not buying new bows every year, when they legalized cross bows here it really hurt the archery shops in the long run.


Hoyt priced themselves out of the game. It’s that simple, yeah you’ll still have a select few who are Hoyt zombies and will pay $1500 bare bow, but that’s it. They aren’t attracting any NEW customers, they’re pushing people away. Greed really got them lately, not to mention in the last 3 years. They produced a cam that wouldn’t tune, a year long delivery time, which was a total gasser for them. They since turned into a “Company” they’re going downhill very fast.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

TVK10 said:


> 31.5 ATA, 6.5 Brace, 333FPS.... $849.. mid July Launch


cool!

curious to see it, I really like the 18' Hoyts. I held back on shooting any until recently, and they are my favorite.....right behind my mini mathews:wink:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Cautncady said:


> Hoyt priced themselves out of the game. It’s that simple, yeah you’ll still have a select few who are Hoyt zombies and will pay $1500 bare bow, but that’s it. They aren’t attracting any NEW customers, they’re pushing people away. Greed really got them lately, not to mention in the last 3 years. They produced a cam that wouldn’t tune, a year long delivery time, which was a total gasser for them. They since turned into a “Company” they’re going downhill very fast.


they are selling TONS of RX-1's, and people are loving them, myself included.

i'm buying a second bow this fall, getting rid of my backup (chill r) and am going to buy a new backup, something new to me and different, so I shoot it. my chill r just sits since I got a triax. I have been shooting lots of bows recently, and as it is, if nothing I like more comes out this fall, I will be getting an RX-1, not sure which model yet, but I like them all. they are selling like crazy, far from a fail.


----------



## Cautncady (Jun 17, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> they are selling TONS of RX-1's, and people are loving them, myself included.
> 
> i'm buying a second bow this fall, getting rid of my backup (chill r) and am going to buy a new backup, something new to me and different, so I shoot it. my chill r just sits since I got a triax. I have been shooting lots of bows recently, and as it is, if nothing I like more comes out this fall, I will be getting an RX-1, not sure which model yet, but I like them all. they are selling like crazy, far from a fail.


Lol ok so, the RX1 has been out for 7 months or so, you still haven’t bought one, but you did buy a Triax. Makes a lot of sense. 🤷🏻*♂


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> they are selling TONS of RX-1's, and people are loving them, myself included.
> 
> i'm buying a second bow this fall, getting rid of my backup (chill r) and am going to buy a new backup, something new to me and different, so I shoot it. my chill r just sits since I got a triax. I have been shooting lots of bows recently, and as it is, if nothing I like more comes out this fall, I will be getting an RX-1, not sure which model yet, but I like them all. they are selling like crazy, far from a fail.


Hoyt isn't selling at all in my area. Triax is killing it and the Realms are a distant second. My shop has sold 3 times as many Rituals than they have RX1s, Hoyt is hurting and this bow is a desperate attempt to make up lost ground .


----------



## KamoKid14 (Aug 20, 2015)

So they’re basically recycling the nitrum and selling it for $850?


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

6.5 brace and only 333fps...yawn....


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

dnv23 said:


> roosiebull said:
> 
> 
> > they are selling TONS of RX-1's, and people are loving them, myself included.
> ...



Exactly in this area I did forget to mention the ritual I had one and loved it just not as good as my triax. So traded it for another triax.

I got have a Mathews dealer that sales elite as well and bowtech and hoyt and again he told me the triax is burning hot. Said it’s really been one the biggest Bow moves since the destroyer 350. Kind unique to me.


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

I opened this thread and thought it was going to be about a new bow from Hoyt....NOT Triax.

Isn't there enough threads on the Traix yet?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

dnv23 said:


> Hoyt isn't selling at all in my area. Triax is killing it and the Realms are a distant second. My shop has sold 3 times as many Rituals than they have RX1s, Hoyt is hurting and this bow is a desperate attempt to make up lost ground .


still more triax's going out the door, but around here, the RX-1's are selling really well here. they probably do sell better in the west, it's a great mountain bow. I understand it's "heavy" for carbon, but it's not too light. I do think they are having lots of success selling here.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

And with Hoyt releasing this lower price point bow, the dealers will be stuck with even more overpriced carbons they can’t sell. Way to protect your dealer base Hoyt.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

hrtlnd164 said:


> And with Hoyt releasing this lower price point bow, the dealers will be stuck with even more overpriced carbons they can’t sell. Way to protect your dealer base Hoyt.


What he said!
Hoyt dealers stuck with an overload of Carbon bows and Hyperforces that aren't selling and Hoyt sticks a knife in them by bringing in a light weight to help THEIR sales. :thumbs_do


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The words "Dead or Silent" and Hoyt should never be mentioned in the same sentence. Fact is no matter how much guys want to deny it both the Evolve 28 and this Nitrux mid-summer release are in response to the Mathews Triax.
The Nitrux being a reinvented Nitrum would not be all bad actually, the Nitrum series still one of Hoyts best. I like the price point.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

It’s still all triax and a little realm this year. Hoyt is off the reservation with their price of bows, bows that aren’t even as good as the competition. The “economy” line costs what I paid for my realm and more than I sold my triax. . . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> still more triax's going out the door, but around here, the RX-1's are selling really well here. they probably do sell better in the west, it's a great mountain bow. I understand it's "heavy" for carbon, but it's not too light. I do think they are having lots of success selling here.


Your immediate area must be an anomaly. Hoyts are not selling and there aren't a lot of people crazy enough to spend the money they want for an RX-1. There simply isn't any value in that purchase as you get next to nothing for your extra $400-500. The elitist Redwrx marketing approach Hoyt took this year is backfiring. Frankly I'd be a target customer as I can easily afford their overpriced bows but I reject the concept and don't see them as better bows straight up much less for that type of premium. Hoyt has been struggling for a number of years now. I used to love Hoyt and owned a bunch of them but I haven't owned one in many years as there are simply better options out there IMO.

The specs on the new bow do nothing for me. In similar specs you can get a one year old evolve 31 (what I hunted with last year) that is faster, smoother and a better overall bow and you can almost certainly get it cheaper.

As for the mid-year releases from PSE and Hoyt there may be two things going on. I agree that some of this could be in response to the Triax. While I don't like the tiny little thing, I've always given Mathews credit as a marketing machine and this is no exception. There is no new technology on the Triax. It's simply a stubby Halon with less material cost and better margins for Mathews other than the fact that they improved balance (which is meaningful as the Halons have horrible balance) and the bow is "dead in the hands" (most over-hyped concept in a bow but it does sell bows in the shop). Kudos to Mathews. I'm hoping they make something longer with similar characteristics that doesn't weigh a ton and maybe has a better grip angle for next year.

The other possible reason for a mid-year release is that you may see companies move to this model more and more. Blur the lines on what's a "2018" vs. "2019" bow, ease the production and shipping concerns with a massive release, spread the marketing out and move more bows across your product line. Additionally, between now and hunting season is probably when most of the budget buyers are making purchases anyway so maybe no big incentive to release this type of bow last fall. It's only us addicts that order these things as soon as they are released and then mess with them all winter. IDK, just a theory but one that makes some sense.


----------



## KamoKid14 (Aug 20, 2015)

BucksnBass525 said:


> The words "Dead or Silent" and Hoyt should never be mentioned in the same sentence. Fact is no matter how much guys want to deny it both the Evolve 28 and this Nitrux mid-summer release are in response to the Mathews Triax.
> The Nitrux being a reinvented Nitrum would not be all bad actually, the Nitrum series still one of Hoyts best. I like the price point.


Exactly, they are trying to push what’s hot right now and that’s super short bows. My local shop doesn’t sell a lot of PSE bows and since getting the Evolve 28 in more guys are coming in and asking about them. They also sold a boat load of the Triax. The Nitrux being a reinvented Nitrum at that price point is actually terrible. Especially if it is a nitrum riser but maybe a different cam. The Nitrum was a great bow but this whole let’s sell people an essentially 3-4 year old bow for $800+ and market it as a budget bow is absurd and kind of worrisome if the trend continues. Elite tried to do it with the enlist. The only one to do it right was G5 with the thrive which if g5/prime bows were as well known and as big as the others that bow would be killing it.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Good stuff here...:mg::zip:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Predator said:


> Your immediate area must be an anomaly. Hoyts are not selling and there aren't a lot of people crazy enough to spend the money they want for an RX-1. There simply isn't any value in that purchase as you get next to nothing for your extra $400-500. The elitist Redwrx marketing approach Hoyt took this year is backfiring. Frankly I'd be a target customer as I can easily afford their overpriced bows but I reject the concept and don't see them as better bows straight up much less for that type of premium. Hoyt has been struggling for a number of years now. I used to love Hoyt and owned a bunch of them but I haven't owned one in many years as there are simply better options out there IMO.
> 
> The specs on the new bow do nothing for me. In similar specs you can get a one year old evolve 31 (what I hunted with last year) that is faster, smoother and a better overall bow and you can almost certainly get it cheaper.
> 
> ...


Your wrong. The Hoyt RX1 line is selling very well at their price point.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> they are selling TONS of RX-1's, and people are loving them, myself included.
> 
> i'm buying a second bow this fall, getting rid of my backup (chill r) and am going to buy a new backup, something new to me and different, so I shoot it. my chill r just sits since I got a triax. I have been shooting lots of bows recently, and as it is, if nothing I like more comes out this fall, I will be getting an RX-1, not sure which model yet, but I like them all. they are selling like crazy, far from a fail.


You won't regret that purchase.


----------



## tyohshooter (Jun 21, 2016)

I love how people on archery talk know more about bows and marketing than the companies themselves! That's why I come to AT. (sarcasm) OK there is a lot of wisdom to be found here but I have to smile when people make emphatic statements about things they know so little about. The big names in archery will all be around for a while yet because they know what they are doing and because people give them their gold in exchange for a precision high quality product. Just shoot what fits you best and let everyone else do the same. I love archery!


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

an $850 economy bow...wow, crazy, considering the Triax can be had for $839 plus Tax, new off the shelf about an hour and a half down the road from me.


----------



## Cautncady (Jun 17, 2018)

Thread is up for a day almost and only 35 replies. And 20 of them are to pretty much bash Hoyt. They deserve it too, maybe they’ll get the message when this bow flops like the others. They call $850 an “economy bow” and the call 333fps “performance” they need to fire the whole R&D team, and their marketing manager is in desperate need of removal. They’ve become the laughing stock of archery in the last 3 years.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Your wrong. The Hoyt RX1 line is selling very well at their price point.


LOL! I knew Hoyt's #1 supporter on AT would quickly jump in to defend the brand. Nice work or nice try. I'm not wrong btw but fully expected you would believe so.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Cautncady said:


> Thread is up for a day almost and only 35 replies. And 20 of them are to pretty much bash Hoyt. They deserve it too, maybe they’ll get the message when this bow flops like the others. They call $850 an “economy bow” and the call 333fps “performance” they need to fire the whole R&D team, and their marketing manager is in desperate need of removal. They’ve become the laughing stock of archery in the last 3 years.


A little harsh but some truth in here. True that $850 sure doesn't seem "economy" but Hoyt isn't the first to claim a price point close to that level constitutes "economy". Additionally, with respect to their portfolio pricing, that level is somewhat "economy" by their inflated standards. I also agree 333 fps isn't out-sized performance by any stretch but marketing takes all kind of liberties and 333 fps is "performance", it's just not terribly impressive "performance".

I don't think Hoyt is a laughing stock and they maintain strength in the global target archery market and likely will for many years to come. Their hunting bows haven't quite kept up IMO and the Redwrx "you need to spend $1500 on a bare bow to be considered a 'serious' bowhunter" is a crock that is already backfiring and will continue to do so IMO.


----------



## Boomer2 (May 22, 2018)

Cautncady said:


> Hoyt priced themselves out of the game. It’s that simple, yeah you’ll still have a select few who are Hoyt zombies and will pay $1500 bare bow, but that’s it. They aren’t attracting any NEW customers, they’re pushing people away. Greed really got them lately, not to mention in the last 3 years. They produced a cam that wouldn’t tune, a year long delivery time, which was a total gasser for them. They since turned into a “Company” they’re going downhill very fast.


I don’t agree with this what so ever. I have an 11 year old Mathews Switchback, purchased a Hoyt RX-1 2 months ago. Went to the shop, shot the Triax, Realm, and RX-1. To ME, the RX-1 felt better in my hands. All 3 are nice, just personal preference. The $500 more hurt, but wasn’t a factor in my decision making.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Boomer2 said:


> I don’t agree with this what so ever. I have an 11 year old Mathews Switchback, purchased a Hoyt RX-1 2 months ago. Went to the shop, shot the Triax, Realm, and RX-1. To ME, the RX-1 felt better in my hands. All 3 are nice, just personal preference. The $500 more hurt, but wasn’t a factor in my decision making.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shot Hoyt my whole life and intended on getting the RX this year. I then alsi shot the three mentioned above..... ^^^^^ Triax, even with my 30 inch draw, was my favorite......Then I shot the Ritual. 
For ME, nothing was better, Triax 2nd, Realm 3rd, Hoyt not even in the race.

The past 2 or 3 years I have had concerns with Hoyt and their marketing and delays in shipping orders and 8-12 week wait. It probably bit them in their azz financially, so my guess is they are re-tooling product and marketing strategy. Loss of revenue is an eye opener and motivator.

I know lots of Hoyt guys that have jumped ship and will not go back until Hoyt wows them with something, me included.
So many competitors are* all* making great bows now, the consumer has spoken, and they better listen or suffer the consequences.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Boomer2 said:


> I don’t agree with this what so ever. I have an 11 year old Mathews Switchback, purchased a Hoyt RX-1 2 months ago. Went to the shop, shot the Triax, Realm, and RX-1. To ME, the RX-1 felt better in my hands. All 3 are nice, just personal preference. The $500 more hurt, but wasn’t a factor in my decision making.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s because you went from an 11 year old bow to 11 year old technology. It was familiar. [emoji16]

Last hoyt I owned was a spyder, and in my opinion they haven’t really made substantial changes since then. They’re nice bows, but they’re the same thing every year. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

Ok went to a huge hoyt dealer today will not mention names very well know and drove a little while to be there, they had like 8 of the different cano options of the redwrx bows and different lengths, turbos, etc. Mind you they also sale bowtech, and Mathews. And probaly have close to 100 new bows on display. 

Long story short I asked him about the Nitrux he said it is suppose to be out soon.

I asked about Bow sales, he said triax and realm has sold, now I tell you these guys live, eat, breath hoyt. And they shoot the redwrx Bow. But admitted the triax and realm have sold more.

Long story shot I shot the new redwrx and that thing was an overpriced piece of junk in my opinion. It rattled like a paint can to me lol. Ain’t no wait I would ever spend that kind of money on something like that.

I think a 1987 Jennings would be better.

Bowtech realm are selling for 900.00
Triax for 850-900 roughly.


----------



## NC longbow (Aug 18, 2010)

Bought an RX-1 in subalpine yesterday afternoon and freaking love it! Fast, quiet, and zero hand shock once the b-stinger was screwed on. The Nitrux could be a sweet bow and I my have to pick one up, it could replace my old Spyder 30!


----------



## GeorgiaCowboy (Nov 26, 2017)

I feel like it should have a shorter ATA to compete with the elvolve 28 and triax. I hope I can get one of those stealth shot bumpers to put on my defiant.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Probably had to dump some left over nitrum risers. I don’t see how some people say it is going after triax sales?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> an $850 economy bow...wow, crazy, considering the Triax can be had for $839 plus Tax, new off the shelf about an hour and a half down the road from me.


that is the equivalent to buying the new Hoyt at 700. triax msrp is 999.00


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Predator said:


> A little harsh but some truth in here. True that $850 sure doesn't seem "economy" but Hoyt isn't the first to claim a price point close to that level constitutes "economy". Additionally, with respect to their portfolio pricing, that level is somewhat "economy" by their inflated standards. I also agree 333 fps isn't out-sized performance by any stretch but marketing takes all kind of liberties and 333 fps is "performance", it's just not terribly impressive "performance".
> 
> I don't think Hoyt is a laughing stock and they maintain strength in the global target archery market and likely will for many years to come. Their hunting bows haven't quite kept up IMO and the Redwrx "you need to spend $1500 on a bare bow to be considered a 'serious' bowhunter" is a crock that is already backfiring and will continue to do so IMO.



Hoyts carbon riser bows are pricey, but your other option (pse) isn't much cheaper, and resale SUCKS compared to Hoyt, you will get the difference back when you sell it. carbon riser bows are expensive, nobody is forcing anyone to buy them, their aluminum riser bow is the same as the competition.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

dnv23 said:


> Hoyt isn't selling at all in my area. Triax is killing it and the Realms are a distant second. My shop has sold 3 times as many Rituals than they have RX1s, Hoyt is hurting and this bow is a desperate attempt to make up lost ground .


 This is the same here in my area. Triax is second the with realms in a distant second, then obsession


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I love a good Hoyt bashing...... I used to own them, but not anymore. It’s not that they are bad bows, there are just better options. If Hoyt ever makes a “wow” bow again, I might get one. They haven’t for a while.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

I own the Hoyt RX1 Turbo #2 cam and a Bowtech Realm X (performance setting) with the exact same setups. The Hoyt is a tad stiffer just at the cam roll over but has a better valley and holds on target a little more steady for me. I can't tell much difference in vib at the shot between the two, however, it is minimal. They are both shooting bareshafts like lasers out to 30 yards. I enjoy shooting both of these bows and would hate to pick just one. The Hoyt is a tiny bit better bow for me right now. Both will see duty in the treestand with me this year and I hope to get them both bloody!! 

My new Hoyt is a definite upgrade from my 2013 Spyder Turbo although I loved those RKT cams!

NC


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

You fellas just keep trying to reach up there and pull Hoyt off the top! Obviously this much hate from just a picture of a new bow reeks of extreme fear and jealousy. :mg:

Fear of realizing you bought inferior equipment!

Jealous that you didn't or couldn't afford advanced technology!

But it's ok. Bash away if that's what it takes to feel better and sleep at night. I love my RX-1 and I sleep like a baby! :wink:


----------



## 881551 (Jun 2, 2018)

rattlinman said:


> You fellas just keep trying to reach up there and pull Hoyt off the top! Obviously this much hate from just a picture of a new bow reeks of extreme fear and jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol this is funny! I needed a good laugh. I tell you what I liked about the hoyt they used a piece of straw from a to go cup to make their bottom cable system. I thought that was pretty neat. So if you are ever stranded and need a little piece of straw to cipher gas you just cut your cables and use it. That’s some good engineering.


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

Blocking know it all/morons has become my favorite sport


----------



## GeorgiaCowboy (Nov 26, 2017)

Ive got a Hoyt and love it. Carbon defiant turbo. I'm sure id love a Mathews or Elite but I had a guy hook me up with a huge discount on a Hoyt so I took it. I drive tacks and I'm my opinion is very easy to tune. Will I get another? No telling. Depends whats out when I get a new one. Right now I shoot Hoyt. Isn't archery and bowhunting about community and helping the sport grow? We all love to shoot and are passionate. Who cares what each other shoots. Shoot what you can hit the target/deer with and with what you can afford.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

GeorgiaCowboy said:


> Ive got a Hoyt and love it. Carbon defiant turbo. I'm sure id love a Mathews or Elite but I had a guy hook me up with a huge discount on a Hoyt so I took it. I drive tacks and I'm my opinion is very easy to tune. Will I get another? No telling. Depends whats out when I get a new one. Right now I shoot Hoyt. Isn't archery and bowhunting about community and helping the sport grow? We all love to shoot and are passionate. Who cares what each other shoots. Shoot what you can hit the target/deer with and with what you can afford.
> So right, I could shoot a dozen different bows and enjoy them all. Mathews, Hoyt, Martin, PSE, Elite, prime etc..
> Not bowtech though. Lol!


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

I really like my 17 carbon Defiant, super nice all around bow.. I didn't care for the rx1, it's a nice bow just a few things I didn't like so I traded it for a Realm X. There's not much more they can do to improve performance. That's why we get a revamp version of past bows.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

So I spoke to 2 friends today; one owns a pro shop and one manages another. They both purchased 3 of these bows to have an offering for their stores for the Hoyt guys (and here in Iowa that number keeps shrinking even though we have a Strong Hoyt Pro-staff here in the Midwest). From a study and examination standpoint I am intrigued. I will watch with curiosity how this offering is received. I love the buisness analytics side of this. A bow priced midway between the powermax and the Hyperforce. Some high end components and some more economical pieces as well. Just don’t see how those buying the powermax or the Hyperforce will accept this as an alternative to their choice but will be interesting to see if I am right or wrong. Much like Elite did last year in their offering Hoyt made a marketing mistake this year and I believe they see that. Funny how some slight marketing slip and a few word choices can affect the perception of your products. The Redworks is just too heavy (on a platform that was founded on light weight) and has too much vibration when shot next to a MUCH cheaper Triax (no matter how much real world effect that small amount of vibration may or may not have). I know for a FACT that the redworks line is lagging several steps behind the Triax and Realm here in Iowa. This is not to say it isn’t a good bow, but it’s competitors are great this year. So now we have a mid, mid line bow injected into the Hoyt lineup mid year.... It just seems like a clambering to grab something of the market. I hope it preforms beyond all expectations (course if it does what does that say about the Hyperforce and even more about the RX-1), I am always hopeful that Hoyt will bring something fantastic to market as I still love the idea of owning a Hoyt and the western images it conjures in my mind’s eye. I will be curious to see how the new twist in the market (the early summer launch) is received by customers and who is playing it better. PSE with a flagship line bow, or Hoyt with a slightly sub flagship bow. Will be cool to see how this plays out and how it affects the Archery sells cycles we have come to know.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

4IDARCHER said:


> Funny how some slight marketing slip and a few word choices can affect the perception of your products.
> This is not to say it isn’t a good bow, but it’s competitors are great this year. So now we have a mid, mid line bow injected into the Hoyt lineup mid year.... It just seems like a clambering to grab something of the market. .


They’re releasing a revamped nitrum because that was a better bow than their current offerings or anything they’ve offered since then. Not trying to be funny, that’s my honest opinion. And I’ve owned hoyts post nitrum. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

One thing about the Nitrum thought was it's over achieving cam. It very hit and often exceeded its IBO speed. Wonder what this one will do. With the increased letoff we will have to wait and see.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Predator said:


> LOL! I knew Hoyt's #1 supporter on AT would quickly jump in to defend the brand. Nice work or nice try. I'm not wrong btw but fully expected you would believe so.


No. You are. But it doesn't matter one way or the other. Hoyt will always be one step ahead of Bowtech and Mathews... (That step is shrinking though with the Realm X)


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> No. You are. But it doesn't matter one way or the other. *Hoyt will always be one step ahead of Bowtech and Mathews... *(That step is shrinking though with the Realm X)


So...... in exactly what categories are they currently a "step ahead" of Mathews and Bowtech?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> One thing about the Nitrum thought was it's over achieving cam. It very hit and often exceeded its IBO speed. Wonder what this one will do. With the increased letoff we will have to wait and see.


Love the Nitrum 34. Still own one actually...


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> This might be a powermax, sub 30in ATA offering. If it is.....Awesome!


Off topic but man, I love that Teddy Roosevelt quote! I like quotes and have never seen that one!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

brendan's dad said:


> So...... in exactly what categories are they currently a "step ahead" of Mathews and Bowtech?


Mathews hasn't really even been in the conversation for the last decade, but with regards to Bowtech they really have everything they need, from the cam system, to their geometry, now the grip, wider limb sets, performance vs. tune-ability but they just can't seem to shake the little issues, and problems year after year...


----------



## Desertcj (Jun 21, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Mathews hasn't really even been in the conversation for the last decade, but with regards to Bowtech they really have everything they need, from the cam system, to their geometry, now the grip, wider limb sets, performance vs. tune-ability but they just can't seem to shake the little issues, and problems year after year...


LOL, there have been a lot of Halon and Triax conversations going on without you apparently. I don't care, I don't shoot a Mathews I shoot a Hoyt and I like it


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you feel Defiant owner's were happier with their purchase over let say a Halon owner? Are you saying that this year's Hoyt RX1 is step ahead of the Triax and/or Realm? Paying $500 more for a 4 lbs carbon bow isn't sitting well with consumers and Hoyt's re-work of existing tech isn't that mind blowing. But if the Triax is inferior why is everyone buying them over the Hoyt? Price? Ok, then why is everyone buying the Triax and Realm as opposed to the Ultra? Also Bowtech's limb issue was resolved with the Reign series in 2017 when they were brought in house. If that is all you have to say negative about Bowtech, well that is old news.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

I would like to try one. Wonder if it will have metal or plastic limb pockets like the powerhawk? I shot the hyperforce at my shop as well as a defiant 31, and to pse. The two hoyts were defiantly smoother then the pses. The hyperforce had a wierd dumb into the back wall ,but that might of been because it was backed down to 55 lb. that just how my shop sets the demo bows up. He did say the hyperforce is his big sell over the rx1. He said they see the rx1 price and pass on it. This shop is in a small town area so maybe closer to big city areas the more expensive bow would sell.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Mathews hasn't really even been in the conversation for the last decade, but with regards to Bowtech they really have everything they need, from the cam system, to their geometry, now the grip, wider limb sets, performance vs. tune-ability but they just can't seem to shake the little issues, and problems year after year...


What are the issues this year?


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

can someone post where the specs, price and full breakdown of the parts and materials are for this bow that everyone is talking about?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

friedm1 said:


> can someone post where the specs, price and full breakdown of the parts and materials are for this bow that everyone is talking about?


31.5 ATA, 6.5 Brace, 333FPS, 850 MSRP

Per the earlier posts in this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> 31.5 ATA, 6.5 Brace, 333FPS, 850 MSRP
> 
> Per the earlier posts in this thread
> 
> ...


no, i mean the proof.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

At least in a hoyt thread when people say defiantly instead of definitely it could almost be used correctly. 
Wonder how “quite” it is. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

friedm1 said:


> can someone post where the specs, price and full breakdown of the parts and materials are for this bow that everyone is talking about?


Not sure if it is proof but those are the specs 2 different pro shops have told me on this bow. I see no reason either one would not be truthful to me.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> Not sure if it is proof but those are the specs 2 different pro shops have told me on this bow. I see no reason either one would not be truthful to me.


im curious why they have no mention on any social media platforms, ive also seen guys at shop repeat s&it from archerytalk.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

friedm1 said:


> im curious why they have no mention on any social media platforms, ive also seen guys at shop repeat s&it from archerytalk.


The words “proof” and “archerytalk” should never be used in the same thread. LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Mathews hasn't really even been in the conversation for the last decade, but with regards to Bowtech they really have everything they need, from the cam system, to their geometry, now the grip, wider limb sets, performance vs. tune-ability but they just can't seem to shake the little issues, and problems year after year...


I agree that Bowtech is making great bows. However, you are out to lunch when it comes to Mathews. You may have heard of the Halon series, Halon 32, and possibly the Triax. I hardly think “Mathews hasn’t really even been in the conversation for the last decade.”


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

TVK10 said:


> Should make alot of people happy, a flagship bow under $900.
> 
> View attachment 6526195


That's not their flag ship. That's the Carbon line. I can get a flagship from mathews or bowtech for under $900.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

THE ELKMAN said:


> No. You are. But it doesn't matter one way or the other. Hoyt will always be one step ahead of Bowtech and Mathews... (That step is shrinking though with the Realm X)


Oh boy. lol.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Mathews hasn't really even been in the conversation for the last decade, but with regards to Bowtech they really have everything they need, from the cam system, to their geometry, now the grip, wider limb sets, performance vs. tune-ability but they just can't seem to shake the little issues, and problems year after year...


Dude your drugs are certainly working. lol.


----------



## Quarters (Jun 28, 2018)

PowerMax Mag Riser, Slapped a New Pocket on it to change the geometry along with a new cam and roller guard.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> cool!
> 
> curious to see it, I really like the 18' Hoyts. I held back on shooting any until recently, and they are my favorite.....right behind my mini mathews:wink:


I honestly dont understand this marketing strategy. Elite did the same thing with the enlist. Why pay $849 for a mid tier bow when you can buy a premium bow from the other big companies for $50 more. It seems Hoyt is starting to get a little bit of ego in their campaign for thinking they have a better product.


----------



## Quarters (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks like a QuadFlex limb was added as well


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Quarters said:


> Looks like a QuadFlex limb was added as well


Right... this looks to be the new 2018 design limbs and limb pockets, the 2018 roller guard (which also means a redesigned riser) and a new cam... yet people want to call it "recycled"? Whatever.... people that have hate and discontent toward a particular brand are gonna whine and complain no matter what, which is why all the hate and discontent exists on nothing other than the announcement of another product.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

wildernessninja said:


> I would like to try one. Wonder if it will have metal or plastic limb pockets like the powerhawk? I shot the hyperforce at my shop as well as a defiant 31, and to pse. The two hoyts were defiantly smoother then the pses. The hyperforce had a wierd dumb into the back wall ,but that might of been because it was backed down to 55 lb. that just how my shop sets the demo bows up. He did say the hyperforce is his big sell over the rx1. He said they see the rx1 price and pass on it. This shop is in a small town area so maybe closer to big city areas the more expensive bow would sell.


limb pockets shouldn't matter, the realm x has plastic limb pockets, and is 100 dollars more than most flagship bows this year, and people have no issues buying them. we will probably start seeing more of that.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

nestly said:


> Right... this looks to be the new 2018 design limbs and limb pockets, the 2018 roller guard (which also means a redesigned riser) and a new cam... yet people want to call it "recycled"? Whatever.... people that have hate and discontent toward a particular brand are gonna whine and complain no matter what, which is why all the hate and discontent exists on nothing other than the announcement of another product.


haha... you hit that nail on the head!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> limb pockets shouldn't matter, the realm x has plastic limb pockets, and is 100 dollars more than most flagship bows this year, and people have no issues buying them. we will probably start seeing more of that.


Please! Let's not start the plastic limb pocket nonsense again. What a load of BS that was. They are high end carbon fiber composite limb pockets that work really well with the new caged riser. 

No offense to Hoyt or this latest product of theirs in the least bit but let's not go down the foolish plastic limb pocket road again with respect to the Realm bows. The technology on Bowtech bows has consistently been industry leading - whether you like the complete package or not. Their limb problems were not good but fortunately that's in the rear view mirror now.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> limb pockets shouldn't matter, the realm x has plastic limb pockets, and is 100 dollars more than most flagship bows this year, and people have no issues buying them. we will probably start seeing more of that.


be careful....the fangirls will be trying to tear your fav bows down...hahahahahahahaha........


----------



## Ryanrambo24 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sweet

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanrambo24 (Jan 21, 2017)

Turbo ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

joffutt1 said:


> I honestly dont understand this marketing strategy. Elite did the same thing with the enlist. Why pay $849 for a mid tier bow when you can buy a premium bow from the other big companies for $50 more. It seems Hoyt is starting to get a little bit of ego in their campaign for thinking they have a better product.


One of the tell tell signs a company is doing good is exactly what you just said. Little bit of ego. IF they weren't selling bows and making a killing, they wouldn't be doing this stuff. Theres a big world outside of the archerytalk community that I think people tend to forget about. Obviously they are doing something right.


----------



## madtrapper (Mar 19, 2010)

I bet more bows are sold the 2 months before bow season opens than the rest of the year combined.


----------



## Ryanrambo24 (Jan 21, 2017)

Most likely

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

***Grizz*** said:


> be careful....the fangirls will be trying to tear your fav bows down...hahahahahahahaha........


not much to tear down, my bow is only 28" ATA:wink:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> ***Grizz*** said:
> 
> 
> > be careful....the fangirls will be trying to tear your fav bows down...hahahahahahahaha........
> ...


Yes but if we go by weight there is plenty to tear down - Ha! Just messin’ Roosie - after all, you said it yourself.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Predator said:


> Please! Let's not start the plastic limb pocket nonsense again. What a load of BS that was. They are high end carbon fiber composite limb pockets that work really well with the new caged riser.
> 
> No offense to Hoyt or this latest product of theirs in the least bit but let's not go down the foolish plastic limb pocket road again with respect to the Realm bows. The technology on Bowtech bows has consistently been industry leading - whether you like the complete package or not. Their limb problems were not good but fortunately that's in the rear view mirror now.


easy seabiscuit!

I was mentioning it didn't matter if they were or weren't plastic. I have nothing against Bowtech, and appreciate their engineering. the Realm is a great bow, pretty much has it all, I would be really happy shooting one. I didn't dislike it at all, I wish it stood out to me, it just didn't.

i'm going back to shoot it again, I feel like my expectations may have been too high when I did shoot it, I think I should give it another chance.....just not sure I can get over plastic limb pockets....
















JK:wink:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> easy seabiscuit!
> 
> I was mentioning it didn't matter if they were or weren't plastic. I have nothing against Bowtech, and appreciate their engineering. the Realm is a great bow, pretty much has it all, I would be really happy shooting one. I didn't dislike it at all, I wish it stood out to me, it just didn't.
> 
> ...


LOL. Probably an overreaction to wasting too much time i’ll never get back reading pages of bashing and speculation about plastic limb pockets which turned out to be a bunch of nonsense once the facts were made clear and then the bows got in people’s hands.

Yeah, I didn’t know what to expect when I shot the Realms but the Realm X really stood out but now with proper balancing and dampening the thing really stands out - holds better than any hunting bow i’ve Ever shot and is a pleasure to shoot. Owned a Ritual for a while as well which was a great bow but just didn’t quite compare to the Realm X so I sold it and have yet another Realm X on the way. I’m actually surprised how much I like it. Tried the Reign 7 for a while the year before and it just wasn’t the right fit. Last Bowtech I really liked a lot was the Invasion which I hunted with for one season quite a number of years ago.

Unlike you, a longer (but not overly heavy) version of the Triax could interest me but i’m Not down for the stubby version.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Ya maybe i should get use to it. Passed on shooting two bows at the shop last time i was there do to plastic, composite or what ever you want to call it limb pockets. I don’t mind it on my shotgun and rifle. I’m also not standing in chest high water with my bow half in the water.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Ya maybe i should get use to it. Passed on shooting two bows at the shop last time i was there do to plastic, composite or what ever you want to call it limb pockets. I don’t mind it on my shotgun and rifle. I’m also not standing in chest high water with my bow half in the water.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> not much to tear down, my bow is only 28" ATA:wink:


surprised you can hold it at draw its so heavy........hahahahahahahahahah.............hahahahahahahahahahaha....their bows better than your bow....and mine.........smirk............


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Predator said:


> Please! Let's not start the plastic limb pocket nonsense again. What a load of BS that was. They are high end carbon fiber composite limb pockets that work really well with the new caged riser.
> 
> No offense to Hoyt or this latest product of theirs in the least bit but let's not go down the foolish plastic limb pocket road again with respect to the Realm bows. The technology on Bowtech bows has consistently been industry leading - whether you like the complete package or not. Their limb problems were not good but fortunately that's in the rear view mirror now.



Plastic.

Maybe.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

A CASE DEEP said:


> One of the tell tell signs a company is doing good is exactly what you just said. Little bit of ego. IF they weren't selling bows and making a killing, they wouldn't be doing this stuff. Theres a big world outside of the archerytalk community that I think people tend to forget about. Obviously they are doing something right.


Oh c'mon. You could say that about any product ever released. Ask Elite how that worked out for them releasing a $1500 bow one year ago you can now buy for $550 in the classifieds.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cautncady said:


> Hoyt priced themselves out of the game. It’s that simple, yeah you’ll still have a select few who are Hoyt zombies and will pay $1500 bare bow, but that’s it. They aren’t attracting any NEW customers, they’re pushing people away. Greed really got them lately, not to mention in the last 3 years. They produced a cam that wouldn’t tune, a year long delivery time, which was a total gasser for them. They since turned into a “Company” they’re going downhill very fast.


The RX-1 cost me $1800 with tax bare bow here in NY and I was never a hoyt guy but I love that bow. I also had a nitrum which I really liked as well as an alphamax back in the day. Needless to say it brought me to hoyt from being a pse and Mathews guy.... They are not that much more than the pse carbon by the way and the aluminum is on par with all the others....


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

The new Hoyt Nitrux looks good and will probably sell good.

I will shoot one as soon as they hit the shops.


----------



## LOSTnWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

I spoke with a very reputable dealer in my area nationally known. They sell all kinds of brands. I'm told the Triax is selling mainly to existing Mathews fans because it's their best bow they came out in a long time. Very long time. Yes they finally got it right. On the other hand Hoyt still is selling a ton as usual but I'm told Hoyt has gotten more new customers switching from other brands and buying a Hoyt. So with Hoyt releasing a new bow has nothing to do with their bows this year being down in sales.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

joffutt1 said:


> Plastic.
> 
> Maybe.


Clueless

< Mathews


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

pseshooter84 said:


> The RX-1 cost me $1800 with tax bare bow here in NY and I was never a hoyt guy but I love that bow. I also had a nitrum which I really liked as well as an alphamax back in the day. Needless to say it brought me to hoyt from being a pse and Mathews guy.... They are not that much more than the pse carbon by the way and the aluminum is on par with all the others....


I made the mistake of overpaying for a carbon bow too a few years ago it’s alright...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I’ve spoken with a few shops here in Pa who sell multiple brands. Hoyt sales are off, way off from what I was told. At each, the Triax is the runaway sales leader.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

PAKraig said:


> What are the issues this year?


It seems pretty clean to me this year. I would have no issue owning a Realm X, and I might at some point...:mg:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The Old Guy said:


> I agree that Bowtech is making great bows. However, you are out to lunch when it comes to Mathews. You may have heard of the Halon series, Halon 32, and possibly the Triax. I hardly think “Mathews hasn’t really even been in the conversation for the last decade.”


Yeah they are starting to re-enter the fold now that they have completely abandoned everything "They" ever designed. ie. "The Solo Cam" - "The slim limb"- "The 2x4 wooden block grip"... You know everything they spent millions in marketing a cramming down the sheep herds throat for 20 years... Now it's 2 cams and split limbs for all!
_________________________________________________________


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Predator said:


> Please! Let's not start the plastic limb pocket nonsense again. What a load of BS that was. They are high end carbon fiber composite limb pockets that work really well with the new caged riser.
> 
> No offense to Hoyt or this latest product of theirs in the least bit but let's not go down the foolish plastic limb pocket road again with respect to the Realm bows. The technology on Bowtech bows has consistently been industry leading - whether you like the complete package or not. Their limb problems were not good but fortunately that's in the rear view mirror now.


I know they are not "plastic" in the classic sense of the word, and I know what Bowtech is "saying" they are, but those pockets are about as Carbon as the Bowtech "carbon" risers... Nuff said.:zip:


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Yeah they are starting to re-enter the fold now that they have completely abandoned everything "They" ever designed. ie. "The Solo Cam" - "The slim limb"- "The 2x4 wooden block grip"... You know everything they spent millions in marketing a cramming down the sheep herds throat for 20 years... Now it's 2 cams and split limbs for all!
> _________________________________________________________


talking about sheep..........


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

***Grizz*** said:


> talking about sheep..........


Irony at its finest.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Predator said:


> Please! Let's not start the plastic limb pocket nonsense again. What a load of BS that was. They are high end carbon fiber composite limb pockets that work really well with the new caged riser.
> 
> No offense to Hoyt or this latest product of theirs in the least bit but let's not go down the foolish plastic limb pocket road again with respect to the Realm bows. The technology on Bowtech bows has consistently been industry leading - whether you like the complete package or not. Their limb problems were not good but fortunately that's in the rear view mirror now.


Wow, that one kinda hit a nerve! LOL

The pocket is the same injection-molded extruded plastic polymer with carbon fibers blended for strength. Long term it will hold up as well as the risers they built from the same material.........:zip:

I'm not saying the Realm is not a great bow, but it is what it is.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> Wow, that one kinda hit a nerve! LOL
> 
> The pocket is the same injection-molded extruded plastic polymer with carbon fibers blended for strength. Long term it will hold up as well as the risers they built from the same material.........:zip:
> 
> I'm not saying the Realm is not a great bow, but it is what it is.



Correct--- ^^^ ______Not sure why they did it... (I know what they're saying)


----------



## ShootnBlind (Sep 28, 2017)

I had a Carbon Spyder Turbo and went to PSE with the evolve 35. Loved the bow but missed that carbon in the late season. I don't like to wear gloves and with the carbon Hoyts it works for me. I never looked at the carbon because it would be lighter. Just love how it behaves in the elements. Either way almost any flagship bow after 2012 and some before are great bows. Shoot what suits you and your style. Thank goodness for the classifieds. You can shoot almost every bow for next to nothing compared to new lol!! BTW just ordered the RX-1 Turbo in Subalpine. Can't wait for December!!


----------



## DGarner211 (Apr 30, 2018)

I am pretty surprised at the strong feelings about brand loyalty. I mean, I'm a newb, and I own a Hoyt, but is it still okay if I like Matthews and Bowtech and PSE and Prime bows?

I need to know who I'm supposed to hate on. Since Hoyt sent me a hat to wear with the bow, I guess I'm all in here.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> It seems pretty clean to me this year. I would have no issue owning a Realm X, and I might at some point...:mg:


Let me know. I have an unregistered Elevate 2 70 lber for sale!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

With all of this b!tching and complaining, I'm still trying to figure out how it is a bad thing that a top tier bow company is giving the consumer yet another solid option to choose from We are all archers here right? Isn't that a win win for the archery community as a whole? I mean, if you're not interested, just don't shoot it and let it be. Go on and live your life the way you want to live it. Maybe it's just me though. Maybe some people are just bored. To each their own, I guess. Happy Friday AT!!!

PS......I don't even own a Hoyt, I just like to use logic in my way of thinking.....as much as that is frowned upon here.:wink:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> Wow, that one kinda hit a nerve! LOL
> 
> The pocket is the same injection-molded extruded plastic polymer with carbon fibers blended for strength. Long term it will hold up as well as the risers they built from the same material.........:zip:
> 
> I'm not saying the Realm is not a great bow, but it is what it is.


You must not be an engineer....I'm just going to leave it at that if you are comparing the risers to a limb pocket....


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

sneak1413 said:


> You must not be an engineer....I'm just going to leave it at that if you are comparing the risers to a limb pocket....


I'm not. I'm the guy that takes the plans designed by the engineer, change them to make it actually work, and then build it.:thumbs_up

I'm also the guy who, in 5 years when the product fails and the engineer is long gone, figure out how to fix it the way it should have been the first time. :wink:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> I'm not. I'm the guy that takes the plans designed by the engineer, change them to make it actually work, and then build it.:thumbs_up


Funny...I do both at my job...then program it, then machine it, then test it, then use it. BIG difference between a limb pocket and a riser and you should, by the sounds of it, know that.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

sneak1413 said:


> Funny...I do both at my job...then program it, then machine it, then test it, then use it. BIG difference between a limb pocket and a riser and you should, by the sounds of it, know that.


You're what we call an anomaly....I've never actually seen an engineer do manual labor! Hats off to you brother, there aren't many like you.:wink:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

IMO, it's a smart idea. Throw a price-point bow out right before folks start thinking about hunting. This will give the folks that need to upgrade from an older rig to either and economically priced alternative or the top-of-the-line model.

Alot of folks uninterested in buying a $1300 bow may snatch this one up for less than $900. Seems logical to me.


----------



## PSE_Xforce352 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cautncady said:


> The Triax forced the release of the Evolve 28 and now this.... lol they just can’t keep up with Mathews.


Nice of Mathews to borrow the concept from the Xforce SS


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

hdrking2003 said:


> With all of this b!tching and complaining, I'm still trying to figure out how it is a bad thing that a top tier bow company is giving the consumer yet another solid option to choose from We are all archers here right? Isn't that a win win for the archery community as a whole? I mean, if you're not interested, just don't shoot it and let it be. Go on and live your life the way you want to live it. Maybe it's just me though. Maybe some people are just bored. To each their own, I guess. Happy Friday AT!!!
> 
> PS......I don't even own a Hoyt, I just like to use logic in my way of thinking.....as much as that is frowned upon here.:wink:


Some people just like to complain and try to run down something they don't use or have. Some are here just to bash Hoyts new bow. Nothing wrong about your logic at all.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> You're what we call an anomaly....I've never actually seen an engineer do manual labor! Hats off to you brother, there aren't many like you.:wink:


Thank you! It is one of the reasons I got my degree in MET instead of ME. When we come out with a new product...its 90% me that made it come to life. It is part of the reason I have not gone to work for a bow company as I would have only been doing the programming/machining or the designing, not both. I feel blessed and love what I do!


----------



## Tfranceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

Mathews this... Hoyt that...Bowtech this... PSE that... blah blah blah. All of these bows are capable of hitting the center of a target or putting an animal on the ground. It cracks me up how much bashing there is in these threads. Tell you what, we had a camp with four guys in Colorado last year. Everyone of us filled the freezer with venison. There were 2 Hoyts, 1 Bowtech and 1 Mathews in camp... with one was better? Lol... 

Like your brand... think it is better for you... but know it is not best for everyone... why berate someone's choice. I guess you want them to like the sport less... congratulations.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

hdrking2003 said:


> With all of this b!tching and complaining, I'm still trying to figure out how it is a bad thing that a top tier bow company is giving the consumer yet another solid option to choose from We are all archers here right? Isn't that a win win for the archery community as a whole? I mean, if you're not interested, just don't shoot it and let it be. Go on and live your life the way you want to live it. Maybe it's just me though. Maybe some people are just bored. To each their own, I guess. Happy Friday AT!!!
> 
> PS......I don't even own a Hoyt, I just like to use logic in my way of thinking.....as much as that is frowned upon here.:wink:


lots of people like to hate Hoyt (and any other brand they don't shoot) one thing people really hold onto are their reasons for hating a bow brand. the only bad thing most people can say about Hoyt is "over priced" of course they ignore the regular priced aluminum riser bows, and call foul on the carbon riser bows (PSE is the only other brand that offers a true carbon fiber riser, and are very close in price)

with this Hoyt coming out, at a lower than normal price, the haters are starting to panic because they don't have a backup reason to hate Hoyt. they will likely just ignore this new bow, as well as their other aluminum riser bow, and still call Hoyt "overpriced"

the Haters better hope this new release has Delrin limb pockets! then at least they will have the plastic argument:wink:

that is one theory anyways, haha.

I like all newly released bows, I may not buy one, but I like options! this new Hoyt will likely not interest me, but I still want to shoot it, and i'm sure it will be a great bow. I have never shot a Hoyt I didn't like. my current brand I own (Mathews) I have shot several of their earlier bows I didn't like, so I will never rule out Hoyt. I did hesitate shooting their 18' line, but at the time, I didn't want to like one because of the cost..... now that I have shot them, I do like them and could overlook the cost unless another bow changes my mind.

I like the RX-1 line a lot, so i'm hoping a bow does change my mind, because it would be a hell of a bow if it did. (for my taste)


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

The Mathews might be the sales leader with the triax but I have both the triax and rx-1 and ya gotta be brain dead to say the triax is the better bow (or just a fanboy) . The rx-1 with 3 cam is a heck of alot smoother and most definitely has the nicer draw cycle. The triax is more (dead in the hand) . God I hate that saying. Honestly the deer Won t care how dead your bow is in your hand. The rx-1 doesn't have nearly the amount of vibration or sound as the pse carbon air did, not even close at all. Also saying that I overpaid for the carbon... well yes, yes I most certainly did, hahahahaha. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Got em!!!!!!! Lol. Only reason pse got away from it is because of the trophy requirements...


PSE_Xforce352 said:


> Nice of Mathews to borrow the concept from the Xforce SS


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

pseshooter84 said:


> The Mathews might be the sales leader with the triax but I have both the triax and rx-1 and ya gotta be brain dead to say the triax is the better bow (or just a fanboy) . The rx-1 with 3 cam is a heck of alot smoother and most definitely has the nicer draw cycle. The triax is more (dead in the hand) . God I hate that saying. Honestly the deer Won t care how dead your bow is in your hand. The rx-1 doesn't have nearly the amount of vibration or sound as the pse carbon air did, not even close at all. Also saying that I overpaid for the carbon... well yes, yes I most certainly did, hahahahaha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more. Best friend has a Triax and I absolutely love the bow. For it's $949 price I don't think there's really anything comparable. However I feel my RX-1 is the few hundred more than I paid better but mine is the Ultra and it's handshock does exist(not present in the 32" risers that I've shot). The trick with Hoyt is finding a region that isn't price gouging. RX-1's go out my shop all day long for $1249 and the next town over gets $1300. 150 miles away they go up to $1499 for what's on the shelf and $1549 if they have to order for color. I'd not have one if I had to pay the $1500-1600 that so many pay.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> lots of people like to hate Hoyt (and any other brand they don't shoot) one thing people really hold onto are their reasons for hating a bow brand. the only bad thing most people can say about Hoyt is "over priced" of course they ignore the regular priced aluminum riser bows, and call foul on the carbon riser bows (PSE is the only other brand that offers a true carbon fiber riser, and are very close in price)
> 
> with this Hoyt coming out, at a lower than normal price, the haters are starting to panic because they don't have a backup reason to hate Hoyt. they will likely just ignore this new bow, as well as their other aluminum riser bow, and still call Hoyt "overpriced"
> 
> ...


Not a hoyt hater but they haven’t done anything in 10 years that would give me a reason to be interested. My complaint on their carbon price point is they’ve gotten rid of any weight benefit to it. The element and matrix were better to look at also. 
To me they seem to be riding the same specs for years, which works for them, but threw in a couple years of bad nock travel and limb adapter requirements. 
They do a lot well but have no “wow” factor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Mathias said:


> I’ve spoken with a few shops here in Pa who sell multiple brands. Hoyt sales are off, way off from what I was told. At each, the Triax is the runaway sales leader.


Very true here in my area of PA. I was never a mathews fan to be honest but bought a Triax and absolutely love it! Hoyts haven't been selling well for several years around here. The shop I worked at sells 5 mathews at least to every Bowtech, hoyt, PSE, or Elite. Probably more like 7 to 1. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Do I need $200 adapters for my EZ Green to press the economy Hoyt?


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

timmymac24 said:


> Do I need $200 adapters for my EZ Green to press the economy Hoyt?


No....only bows with the UltraFlex limbs required the adapters and the Ultraflex era is over except the remaining Defiants in the 2018 lineup

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Do guys really pay msrp for bows still?

When I bought my new Hoyt Carbon Defiant 2 years ago from a dealer, they were msrp'ing for $1500 and I paid less than what the little Triax's are flying off the shelves for now. I wouldn't buy any new bow for msrp....especially the high prices that they're asking for the new RX-1's.


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

NYyotekiller said:


> Do guys really pay msrp for bows still?
> 
> When I bought my new Hoyt Carbon Defiant 2 years ago from a dealer, they were msrp'ing for $1500 and I paid less than what the little Triax's are flying off the shelves for now. I wouldn't buy any new bow for msrp....especially the high prices that they're asking for the new RX-1's.


Yes many do. I've talked to several shops who will not budge under any circumstances on their bows. From what I understand much of that is Hoyt all but forcing the dealers to sell at that price. Some dealers push back and tell the rep to drop the price or take the Hoyt signs out of their shop. Others don't bat an eye and just do what they are told. 


Here's what I'm seeing though, at least as it was pointed out to me in my area. Triax's are outselling Hoyts 4-1, maybe 5-1. However used Triax's are appearing on CL, FB and one shop has stopped taking them back in on trade until he can move what he already has taken in. The good news is used Triax seem to be moving at or near retail so there's not much loss, at least not currently. Even ebay reflects this to an extent. A few nights ago there were I think 16 Triax listings and only 2 RX-1s. Sure there's less of the latter out there but still I think there's enough evidence to show there is a bit of buyers remorse after 100 or so arrows have been shot through it. I can see that because it took me a long while to adjust to the 28" ATA on the CSFX and I'm still not completely comfortable with it. I'd like to try and Frankenbow it with a set of Z5s or even HyperZTs to see how it would react. I'm just not a DFX fan.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

NYyotekiller said:


> Do guys really pay msrp for bows still?
> 
> When I bought my new Hoyt Carbon Defiant 2 years ago from a dealer, they were msrp'ing for $1500 and I paid less than what the little Triax's are flying off the shelves for now. I wouldn't buy any new bow for msrp....especially the high prices that they're asking for the new RX-1's.


I don't mind supporting the shop I like (or shops) they have a hard time making it as it is, so I don't mind spending an extra couple hundred bucks to make sure I have that resource when I need it.....somebody has to buy bows at retail or there will be no retailers.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> I don't mind supporting the shop I like (or shops) they have a hard time making it as it is, so I don't mind spending an extra couple hundred bucks to make sure I have that resource when I need it.....somebody has to buy bows at retail or there will be no retailers.


Exactly ^^^


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> I don't mind supporting the shop I like (or shops) they have a hard time making it as it is, so I don't mind spending an extra couple hundred bucks to make sure I have that resource when I need it.....somebody has to buy bows at retail or there will be no retailers.


Thank you for this... 

Cause the poor guys like me depend on you guys for nice used bows. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

NYyotekiller said:


> Do guys really pay msrp for bows still?
> 
> When I bought my new Hoyt Carbon Defiant 2 years ago from a dealer, they were msrp'ing for $1500 and I paid less than what the little Triax's are flying off the shelves for now. I wouldn't buy any new bow for msrp....especially the high prices that they're asking for the new RX-1's.


The shop I go to usually has them about $100 less than msrp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

NYyotekiller said:


> Do guys really pay msrp for bows still?
> 
> When I bought my new Hoyt Carbon Defiant 2 years ago from a dealer, they were msrp'ing for $1500 and I paid less than what the little Triax's are flying off the shelves for now. I wouldn't buy any new bow for msrp....especially the high prices that they're asking for the new RX-1's.


Well that's def not typical and if Hoyt found that out he'd likely lose his dealership since he's not supposed to sell under MAP pricing If I'm not mistaken. 

And Triax's are selling for 850 ish now if you don't customize so he def lost money on the sale or the mark up is stupid high on the Hoyt's which should be even more enraging to the consumer. 

Congrats on the find tho.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

NYyotekiller said:


> Do guys really pay msrp for bows still?
> 
> When I bought my new Hoyt Carbon Defiant 2 years ago from a dealer, they were msrp'ing for $1500 and I paid less than what the little Triax's are flying off the shelves for now. I wouldn't buy any new bow for msrp....especially the high prices that they're asking for the new RX-1's.


my local shop still has a hoyt spider at around 950 bucks. Its not a carbon one i beleave either.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lots of Hoyt hate! I traded my rx1 because I didn't care for the new cam system and splitter. Also, it was slow for a 6" brace bow. Other than that the bow shot lights out.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

psychobaby111 said:


> Lots of Hoyt hate! I traded my rx1 because I didn't care for the new cam system and splitter. Also, it was slow for a 6" brace bow. Other than that the bow shot lights out.


To many Hoyt fans saying you don’t like the cam system and think it’s slow for a 6” BH bow is fairly extreme Hoyt hate. You hater. I don’t see much hate here - I just see oversensitivity by some. Not being a fan of carbon or the crazy prices they charge for it isn’t hate either. Nothing wrong with people expressing their opinions on bows, good and bad. People labeling such discussion as hate are simply being ridiculous IMO.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

No hate here









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

It’s still overpriced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Predator said:


> To many Hoyt fans saying you don’t like the cam system and think it’s slow for a 6” BH bow is fairly extreme Hoyt hate. You hater. I don’t see much hate here - I just see oversensitivity by some. Not being a fan of carbon or the crazy prices they charge for it isn’t hate either. Nothing wrong with people expressing their opinions on bows, good and bad. People labeling such discussion as hate are simply being ridiculous IMO.


Sadly, the internet and the anonymity it brings has eroded any chance of civil discourse on about any and all issues--including products.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

gridman said:


> It’s still overpriced
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on happiness or finding a good deal :grin: 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Discussion/debate: Does not equal hate.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

TVK10 said:


> 31.5 ATA, 6.5 Brace, 333FPS.... $849.. mid July Launch


Zzz......

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

You would think by now that the archery companies would know that there is only so far they can push a design. Let's face it, We as hunters, mostly, want silence and accuracy. I just sold my powermax because it was too noisy and I was able to get the same speed and considerably more silence out of a Craigslist 08 General than the Hoyt. All the companies make good bows, as seen at the ATA I attended this year. But it appears that the axle to axle of about 31" and speeds right about 340 ish, is about the pinnacle right now. Develop the bows you have. I mean, they produced the General, personally the best bow I've ever shot, and that's even over my Guardian, for 1 year? Why? I mean even car companies give a model 4 years or so before a redesign. You can't expect the average Joe with a mortgage, car payment, 2 kids etc, to drop a grand on a bare bow, then another several hundred on accessories. It just doesn't happen.


----------



## NJ Trad (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm getting priced out of archery if that's low end


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> they are selling TONS of RX-1's, and people are loving them, myself included.
> 
> i'm buying a second bow this fall, getting rid of my backup (chill r) and am going to buy a new backup, something new to me and different, so I shoot it. my chill r just sits since I got a triax. I have been shooting lots of bows recently, and as it is, if nothing I like more comes out this fall, I will be getting an RX-1, not sure which model yet, but I like them all. they are selling like crazy, far from a fail.


I currently have a rx1 and love it. Was never very fond of single cam bows such as the original Matthews design. But always told myself if Matthews ever built a split limb dual cam bow I’d give them another shot. Guess when it’s time to get another I’ll have to give them a chance.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

buckhunter2705 said:


> I currently have a rx1 and love it. Was never very fond of single cam bows such as the original Matthews design. But always told myself if Matthews ever built a split limb dual cam bow I’d give them another shot. Guess when it’s time to get another I’ll have to give them a chance.


Awesome bows for sure...


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

buckhunter2705 said:


> I currently have a rx1 and love it. Was never very fond of single cam bows such as the original Matthews design. But always told myself if Matthews ever built a split limb dual cam bow I’d give them another shot. Guess when it’s time to get another I’ll have to give them a chance.


Killed my first deer with archery tackle 24 years ago, and have been addicted ever since. This is the first year I will ever have a Mathews in the tree with me....all because of the new Triax. It'll share time with my Realm, but hey, it's a start!


----------



## SJhuntsNJ (Jan 13, 2018)

Triux may be the number 1 selling bow off the shelfs, while also being the number 1 selling used bow.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

PAKraig said:


> Killed my first deer with archery tackle 24 years ago, and have been addicted ever since. This is the first year I will ever have a Mathews in the tree with me....all because of the new Triax. It'll share time with my Realm, but hey, it's a start!


Scratch that, back to all Bowtech this year......


----------



## Bongfrosch (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Bongfrosch said:


> View attachment 6558091


Actually just compare it to a powermax... same riser...


----------



## Ecrank (May 28, 2017)

I shot one at the local shop the other day, I felt it was a smoother draw than my hyperforce. It felt pretty light and quiet as well.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

kscumminsdriver said:


> Actually just compare it to a powermax... same riser...


yep...underwhelming


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

PAKraig said:


> Scratch that, back to all Bowtech this year......


that didn't last long, haha. i'm at least killing a bull with mine before jumping ship. it is shooting really good, so no problems there, may get some use out of my bow sling though:wink: shoots great, but carries weird and heavy.... first world problems...


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> that didn't last long, haha. i'm at least killing a bull with mine before jumping ship. it is shooting really good, so no problems there, may get some use out of my bow sling though:wink: shoots great, but carries weird and heavy.... first world problems...


I shot it pretty well, even at distance (60, 70, 80 yards) but it just never felt like "my bow." Felt like I was borrowing someone else's every time I was shooting it. The Realm feels very natural and familiar. I should take delivery today of another new Bowtech that was built in 2016. Owned 1 before, but this one has the new limbs on it.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bongfrosch said:


> View attachment 6558091


That's some funny stuff.


----------



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

There’s two people who have Hoyt bows, the first are those who get them for free and those who are dumb enough to pay full price... they’ve really priced themselves out of the market and what they’re producing is good but not game-changing as the price suggests. They have the nitrux advertised as I gues their low-mid grade bow for 849 that’s flagship bow money for any other company, and the specs are nice but nothing crazy. The only Hoyt thing I own at the moment are a set of Hoyt limbs on my Olympic recurve. I won’t shoot a Hoyt compound unless something radical happens or I get it on the low. Hoyt is a marketing giant not the high quality friendly company they used to be. Can’t blame them just stating the facts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spency (Oct 29, 2009)

mseganti said:


> There’s two people who have Hoyt bows, the first are those who get them for free and those who are dumb enough to pay full price... they’ve really priced themselves out of the market and what they’re producing is good but not game-changing as the price suggests. They have the nitrux advertised as I gues their low-mid grade bow for 849 that’s flagship bow money for any other company, and the specs are nice but nothing crazy. The only Hoyt thing I own at the moment are a set of Hoyt limbs on my Olympic recurve. I won’t shoot a Hoyt compound unless something radical happens or I get it on the low. Hoyt is a marketing giant not the high quality friendly company they used to be. Can’t blame them just stating the facts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I have a Hoyt, it wasn't free and I didn't pay full price. Where's that leave me? 

You know what they say, opinions are like.......everybody has one!


----------



## SamWArchery (Aug 3, 2018)

TVK10 said:


> Should make alot of people happy, a flagship bow under $900.
> 
> View attachment 6526195


This is the bow for all the last minute, first time hunters that need a cheap bow. It was a smart move by hoyt.


----------



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

Spency said:


> Well, I have a Hoyt, it wasn't free and I didn't pay full price. Where's that leave me?
> 
> You know what they say, opinions are like.......everybody has one!


You know what I’m sorry I’m just having a bad day and needed something to get mad at, it’s just frustrating how expensive these bows have gotten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

SamWArchery said:


> This is the bow for all the last minute, first time hunters that need a cheap bow. It was a smart move by hoyt.


Cheap? I’m struggling to see where this is cheap. I got a bowtech realm with a qad mxt for 100 bucks more than this bow. AND I got my buddy a brand new in the box impulse 34 fully set up with ripcord ace, hha slider, saunders hyperglide, quickie quiver, dozen gold tip hunters, and a tru fire release for 100 bucks more than this bare bow. . . . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

What other bows have a MSRP of $849 or less?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

mseganti said:


> You know what I’m sorry I’m just having a bad day and needed something to get mad at, it’s just frustrating how expensive these bows have gotten
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoyt is no different than any other company, their aluminum riser bow is the same price as everyone else's flagships, their carbons are more expensive, but look at PSE, the only other carbon riser, pretty similar pricing, with WAY worse resale, if you want a carbon riser, smart money is on Hoyt, and they are excellent bows. why are people mad at Hoyt for offering a carbon riser bow?

carbon riser bows are expensive, that isn't changing, nobody is forcing anyone to buy carbon bows, i'm glad Hoyt and PSE at least offer them. as it stands, I will be buying an rx-1 in Dec..... unless someone builds a 19' that I like more.

the rx-1's feel awesome rigged to hunt, good balance, not too heavy, just right. My triax felt good until I put all accessories on, I need a side bar to balance the quiver, and it's just awkward to pack. my buddy got an rx-1 ultra, and rigged and ready to hunt, feels like my triax did bare:wink:

we all have different needs in a bow, things you may not care about may be important to me, and the other way around.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreed^^^


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

tek said:


> What other bows have a MSRP of $849 or less?


A lot of PSE, Bear, Mathews Z3, Hoyt powermax, Hoyt charger (when they still made it), obsession, elite enlist, bowtech/diamond. . . It’d be easier to name a bow company that that doesn’t make atleast one bow at this price or cheaper. . . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

